# Problem with Victory 3DHV



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I've now gone through two dozen nock inserts for these arrows and haven't been able to get an F nock into one of them. Wondering if others have had a problem with this. If so have you tried using a nock that doesn't require the Victory insert. What nock will fit it?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Think it's an A nock or Easton X nock


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> Think it's an A nock or Easton X nock


Thanks. I'll give them a try.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Yup, I’ve used Bohning A nocks. I just got another dozen arrows and need to check the provided nock and bushing to see if I have better luck with fit.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Mainefella said:


> Yup, I’ve used Bohning A nocks. I just got another dozen arrows and need to check the provided nock and bushing to see if I have better luck with fit.





Mainefella said:


> Yup, I’ve used Bohning A nocks. I just got another dozen arrows and need to check the provided nock and bushing to see if I have better luck with fit.


Please let know how you make out. My first batch wouldn't work with the F nock. Victory sent me another dozen that were just as bad. I appreciate their responsiveness, but they really need to do something about the situation. Friend ordered some 23's and had the same problem.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I use Gold Tip GTO nocks on my 23's. Put some string wax on nocks before installing, not too much though.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

carlosii said:


> Please let know how you make out. My first batch wouldn't work with the F nock. Victory sent me another dozen that were just as bad. I appreciate their responsiveness, but they really need to do something about the situation. Friend ordered some 23's and had the same problem.


I think they have had a bad run in their QC, which is unfortunate because I was a big fan of that arrow. If this batch has issues then I am done with them and will go Black Eagle for all of my arrows.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I ordered a dozen A nocks. Paid for the nocks and postage...another 18 bucks trying to get these shafts done. I'm with you . My next dozen will be Black Eagle.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Getting my hunting bow with BE Spartans ready over the past couple of days have reminded me that there are good choices out there that won't be a component struggle. The batch that i just got as a replacement from my dealer had much better fitting components that I was satisfied with.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Mainefella said:


> Getting my hunting bow with BE Spartans ready over the past couple of days have reminded me that there are good choices out there that won't be a component struggle. The batch that i just got as a replacement from my dealer had much better fitting components that I was satisfied with.


Glad to hear of your good fortune.
I packed the inserts that didn't work and sent them back.


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, alwasy had the same issues with the included nocks...
I always changed to Beiter Pins with Beiter Hunter Pin nocks. Works really well, won so many competitions this this combo!!


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I use TopHat pins with Beiter Hunter's.
All my arrows, no matter what diameter they are. Shooting 3D with these and I think, next season also field.
Only once I had problems when they cracked after few shots but changing nocks that problem is gone.


----------



## PacificNWarcher (May 15, 2012)

I had trouble with the factory victory 3DHV nocks and bushings, victory send new bushings that fit the nocks. I since ditched the victory components and use easton x-nocks and HIT inserts.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

It’s not the nocks guys it’s the bushings! Victory used AAE nocks and their own bushings so if the nock isn’t fitting it’s the bushing not the nock. Not hard to figure out


----------



## qwerksc (Jan 7, 2017)

Every set, I just light sand the nock, then wax and shove it in. The real issue has been Lancaster sending different nocks when I order a new dozen. I use Gto nocks. Victory has an off bushing maybe? Hope they get it together.


----------



## noahme97 (Aug 13, 2020)

My bushings were extremely tight with the nocks they sent as well, but I switched to the Easton Deep Six G Nock in the unibushing and they fit perfect. Highly recommend.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

noahme97 said:


> My bushings were extremely tight with the nocks they sent as well, but I switched to the Easton Deep Six G Nock in the unibushing and they fit perfect. Highly recommend.


Tried the G nocks but didn't solve my problem.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

carlosii said:


> Tried the G nocks but didn't solve my problem.


X nock is .204 ID so go with that if U want just normal nock to it.
I prefer TopHat pin's so back of an arrow is better protected.


----------



## noahme97 (Aug 13, 2020)

carlosii said:


> Tried the G nocks but didn't solve my problem.


They were tight in the unibushing but not nearly as tight as the ones that came with the arrows. Still was able to push them in by hand no problem


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

There is an easy solution. Get fine grade wet and dry, fold it over and place the nock shank in it, apply gentle pressure and twist the nock with the other hand. I do this to get g nocks to fit. Takes a couple of passes and then they fit. I sometimes use a bit of nose oil to help if still stiff. Been doing this for ages. Most of the time, it’s the little proud bits on the shank of the nock that make it too tight in victory bushings. The good news is that you never have a loose nock unless you over do the wet and dry


----------



## CercaTrova (Nov 2, 2021)

carlosii said:


> Please let know how you make out. My first batch wouldn't work with the F nock. Victory sent me another dozen that were just as bad. I appreciate their responsiveness, but they really need to do something about the situation. Friend ordered some 23's and had the same problem.


I know this may sound strange, but I use oil on the Bohning A nocks and that seems to work for me. Still needs a bit of effort though.


----------



## PNW (Jul 22, 2021)

Victory pin nocks work well


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

put little bit of string wax onto the nocks and after that you should be fine...


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I put the bushing in a cordless drill, and push the nock in with a nock tool while the bushing spins around. Then I install the assembly with a short section of plumbers tape in the shaft. I remove damaged nock the same way. Saves lots of wear and tear on everything. The nocks slide right in as the plastic warms up.


----------



## DBthePhoenix (Jun 6, 2021)

Most of the issues seem to be with the AAE-made bushings, not necessarily the arrows themselves. Hopefully other 0.204 bushings are solving the issue by now.


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

I use the Unibushing insert with the F nocks. They often don't fit or are very tight, but I just wax the nock first and they're fine.


----------

